# الي طلاب الجامعة الاسلامية في غزة



## المهندسmmb (9 أبريل 2006)

:67: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..................................:67: 
تعلمون بان طالب سنة اولى يكون حائرا في التخصص .. فلذلك ارجو منك المساعدة ..

حدثوني عن القسم(( الهندسة الصناعية)).....
هل المدرسين اكفاء يقدرون على ايصال المادة العلمية ...؟
هل يوجد نقص في الاجهزة في المعامل....؟
هل تنصحني ان ادخل هذا المجال .....؟؟
سبب اختياركم لهذا القسم..؟؟


وشكرا:67:


----------



## مهندس فني (9 أبريل 2006)

ادخل كهرباء واتوكل على الله


----------



## المتألق (10 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم للاجابة على كل تساؤلاتك 
وخصوصا انك ابن جامعتنا 

حتجدها بالملتقى الاول من نوعه لقسم بجامعتنا 
ملتقى طلبة الهندسة الصناعية بالجامعه الاسلامية 

www.ie4iu.com

ومن خلاله روح على منتديات الحوار 
واكيد راح تعجبك الصناعية :13: 

مع حبي
المتألق


----------



## المهندسmmb (10 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخي المتألق


----------

